# What do you pack with you on a squirrel hunt?



## GA native (Jul 27, 2016)

I am just a suburban redneck. I'm all about the Skynyrd and the Zeppelin, full figured women, UGA football, big trucks, and fishing.

But there is no hunting tradition in my family, so I'm trying to fill a void, and starting from scratch. I can skin and gut a fish, so squirrels or rabbits shouldn't be that big a step. I figured I'd start small, and if I like it, if I'm good at it, I'll work up to hawgs and deer.

What do you pack with you on a day hunt? I figure a hunting license, WMA pass, skin and gut knives, ammo, a compass (I don't have a GPS, I have a cellphone, but don't know if it will be useful deep in the woods.), water, lunch... what else? First aid kit, hatchet, lighter? I don't want to overburden myself with too much stuff.

And if anyone would be willing to suffer a rookie in Paulding Forest or Pine Log, or anywhere that's an easy drive from North Metro, I'd love to tag along with experienced hunters.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 27, 2016)

All I ever carried squirrel hunting was a gun or bow, with shells or arrows, the pocketknife that's always been on me since I was 4, and sometimes a vest with a game bag to carry the squirrels in. Sometimes just carry them on a stick.


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 27, 2016)

Yep. You're over thinkin it. A good shotgun or 22 rifle. some ammo, a knife and somethin to tote the tree rats out in is about all you need. Squirrel huntin on a WMA, you will probably have the place to yourself, so trekking a ways into the woods probably isn't gonna be necessary unless you just want to. Print some maps off of the DNR website and look em over good.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 27, 2016)

I carry a insulated back pack with 9 beers. Some podded meat and crackers. Cheese. Shells to match the firearm. Always have a knife. My glock , just incase someone is waiting to rob me at the truck. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 27, 2016)

Honest. Just what ever u want. We go to the truck often.


----------



## GA native (Jul 27, 2016)

This is why I asked.

maps
game bag
leery of taking beer on a WMA... "No sir occifer. I shoot better with a few beers in me."

The essentials... 
Thanks guys. I'm stoked, I've been building up to this for a while. 

Hopefully I'll have some pictures to post in a few weeks. And at that point, I'll be fishing for some Brunswick stew recipes...


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 27, 2016)

squirrel and dumplins... you can thank me later!


----------



## Warthawg (Jul 27, 2016)

SNAKE BOOTS, maybe


----------



## dixiecutter (Jul 27, 2016)

something to dring and bullets. a vest is good for toting but if you sqwirl hunt like me, they'll fit in pants cargo pocket. however: on wma, squirrel hunting to me is really scouting and playing with the kids. so i tend to take deer setup stuff (bright eyes, pocket saw etc). see something i like, pick the right tree and do a setup (shooting lanes and what not) so it's ready next go-around.


----------



## hdgapeach (Jul 27, 2016)

I use an old military radio bag with a shoulder strap to haul tree rats in.  If you get a good pile of 'em on a hunt, the little buggers get heavy after totin' 'em around in the hollers all day!  I can switch shoulders with the bag and give the tired one a rest.  Also makes it handy to lighten the load when I gotta go sneaky to slip up on one; just drop the bag and creep on in.  When I got him, go to the bag and throw him in and off to find the next one.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jul 27, 2016)

If you are planning on hunting a WMA-especially if you are not familiar with it-take a compass and keep track of landmarks so you can get back to where you left your vehicle !

For squirrels-I use a 20 gauge Winchester model 12 pump with high brass # 6 shot.  Aim for the tip of the nose-you won't blow them up that way!

Definitely a vest to tuck them away in-but go light-you will want to find a feeding area-pine cones are a favorite right now-also look for a den tree and catch them when they come out-still groggy from over sleeping !  

And take one or two bottles of water-most important-know how to get back to your vehicle and take at least a box of shells and wear snake boots !

Enjoy!!


----------



## Beaudeane (Jul 28, 2016)

Something to drink, maybe a pack of crackers or 2 if u will be walkin far, gun, ammo, flashlight, some sort of sack to carry them out in, & a compass if u don't know the area well. A gps later on will make gettin back to the trk way easier & allows further walks for me. To me, a 22 & a head shot is more fun than a shotgun is. I may not get as many as a scattergun hunter but I ain't real big on eating squirrel as I was when I was younger either.


----------



## fredw (Jul 28, 2016)

For early season hunting my number one take along (other than the gun and shells) is a Therma Cell.


----------



## huntfish (Jul 28, 2016)

fredw said:


> for early season hunting my number one take along (other than the gun and shells) is a therma cell.



x2!!!!!


----------



## GA native (Jul 29, 2016)

So compass, map, bug repellent, game bag, and water while I'm stalking. 
I'll keep a cooler and a lawn chair in the wagon. Bring the rifle and the 20 gauge, and try em both on the tree rats.

Thanks again guys...
Squirrel and dumplings does sound good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2016)

Another good way to cook your squirrels is to cut em up, parboil the old ones till tender (young squirrels don`t need it), salt, pepper, dust em in flour and fry in grease till done. I prefer lard. Set the cooked pieces to the side and make gravy with the drippins`. Put the squirrel pieces back in the gravy to simmer while you make a pot of rice and a pan of biscuits. 

Some mighty good eatin`. You can do wood ducks the same way. Cut em up like a fryer chicken and parboil first.


----------



## chrisn1818 (Jul 29, 2016)

I live in Paulding and hunt the wma a lot with my kids. Lots of squirrels on Paulding Forest. Maybe we will bump into each other or could hook up sometime and try to get on a few.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 29, 2016)

As a newer hunter myself who mostly hunts wmas i would say map, compass ,gps, knife, water, shotgun. You will be more confident and hunt further and longer if you feel like you are prepared for anything.this will lead to you becoming a better hunter which will lead to you wanting to do nothing but hunt.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 29, 2016)

If you want to kill more squirrels than you can tote, just come to my house and sit on the porch at daylight.  I guarantee you a limit.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 29, 2016)

My Ruger 10/22 and I wear my hunting vest. I'll carry a Gatorade or water, extra mag, and a knife.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 29, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Another good way to cook your squirrels is to cut em up, parboil the old ones till tender (young squirrels don`t need it), salt, pepper, dust em in flour and fry in grease till done. I prefer lard. Set the cooked pieces to the side and make gravy with the drippins`. Put the squirrel pieces back in the gravy to simmer while you make a pot of rice and a pan of biscuits.
> 
> Some mighty good eatin`. You can do wood ducks the same way. Cut em up like a fryer chicken and parboil first.



My favorite way to eat a squirrel! 

 I'll have to try it with a puddle duck too. I usually marinate the ducks in a blend of teryaki, worsterchire, fresh garlic, salt, pepper, and grill medium rare.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jul 30, 2016)

I've never been after squirrels on a WMA, so that seems like it'd be fun. A little bottle of hand sanitizer does the duty of a first aid kit while you're out and about in the woods for nicks and scratches. It's also nice to have after you've skinned a few squirrels and realized there's no water around except the bottle you need to drink from.

I always take a big (1 gallon) size ziploc freezer bag with me. You bag a few, field dress & skin em, toss them in the bag and the bag in the cooler. When you get a few more, do it again. It really helps the meat stay fresh instead of hanging in a game bag all day. When it gets cold I'll just toss them in a vest, but as long as it's hot this is the way I use.

Lastly, a big X2 to the bug spray. A mosquito headnet is good, too, and also helps to camouflage your face.


----------



## leftystar (Aug 2, 2016)

I  bring my dog, shotgun, kid if wanting to go, drinks, knife. and my pistol on my side.


----------

